# What local DNS servers are you using?



## MannDude (Sep 20, 2014)

Seems like Google and OpenDNS are commonly used, with OpenNIC (http://www.opennicproject.org/) being a new one to me which seems to be more privacy focused than the others, though I am uncertain how it compares as far as performance goes. I've actually never really noted any difference regardless of what DNS servers I use, but recently discovered the NameBench tool (https://code.google.com/p/namebench/) which " _hunts down the fastest DNS servers available for your computer to use. namebench runs a fair and thorough benchmark using your web browser history, tcpdump output, or standardized datasets in order to provide an individualized recommendation._"

I _was_ using GoogleDNS, but it found OpenDNS to be best for me, though the DNS settings it gave me was a mixed bag of OpenDNS, HE and NTT.

So, what's everyone here doing or using?


----------



## Kris (Sep 20, 2014)

8.8.8.8 / 8.8.4.4 (Google Anycast) 

4.2.2.1 - 4.2.2.6 (Anycast Level 3 - been using since early 2000s)

OpenDNS as a backup.


----------



## danni (Sep 20, 2014)

Google dns


----------



## Serveo (Sep 20, 2014)

8.8.8.8 (-;


----------



## Dylan (Sep 20, 2014)

Google. I used to use OpenDNS but I don't like the by-default browser hijacking they do.


----------



## Jasson.Pass (Sep 20, 2014)

my own first followed by google.


----------



## drmike (Sep 20, 2014)

Kris said:


> 4.2.2.1 - 4.2.2.6 (Anycast Level 3 - been using since early 2000s)


That's what I tend to plunk as my DNS resolvers at the end of the stack.  I front end everything with DNSMASQ and randomly mix in some non-plaintext - encrypted DNS depending.

Google can die in a fncking fire.   I see so much traffic for their shit from Android devices and every other nasty code optimized piece of crap they write.     In the process of forcing Google off my network.  Couldn't imagine running a billed per GB network and allowing Google in there.

OpenDNS was alright until they went and did infusions of advertising and other you messed up captures in place.


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 20, 2014)

> OpenNIC (http://www.opennicproject.org/) being a new one to me which seems to be more privacy focused than the others


Edis provides the two Austria DNS servers in Austria (and "logging completely disabled" on their 2 servers).  Many of the servers in other countries are run/donated by private individuals and the ones in the US at least seem to be prone to frequent downtime.  Global list of the project's servers

I use OpenDNS.  Google DNS is a no-go due to their complete lack of respect for privacy rights.



> OpenDNS was alright until they went and did infusions of advertising and other you messed up captures in place.





> I used to use OpenDNS but I don't like the by-default browser hijacking they do.


That's what everyone said which is why they discontinued all ads and redirections on their free service in June.

http://www.opendns.com/no-more-ads/


----------



## drmike (Sep 20, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Edis provides the two Austria DNS servers in Austria (and "logging completely disabled" on their 2 servers).  Many of the servers in other countries are run/donated by private individuals and the ones in the US at least seem to be prone to frequent downtime.  Global list of the project's servers
> 
> I use OpenDNS.  Google DNS is a no-go due to their complete lack of respect for privacy rights.
> 
> ...


Opennic is cool, just the servers in the past have tended to come and go too often.   I need to jump in there and get a server running right and stick it there for a long haul for folks.

Google = they can die in a fire.  I trust Kim Jong Un more than Google.  I'd use North Korea government sponsored DNS before Google.

OpenDNS doing away with ads is curious.  I mean their issue like most folks is that they blindly let whatever throwup as ads including 3rd party networks and all sorts of Javascript sh!t.  Plus the pile of nasty cookies and other crookery.  Thus a mass vector for track and trace [YEAH GOOGLE TALKING ABOUT YOUR AD SHITWORK] and stupid monkeys like Amazon that lurk in that ad hell hole throwing ads at me elsewhere about me looking at some random product on their site 2 hours ago.   Minor, but the start of vile behavior.  Weird factor long ago crossed.

So is OpenDNS still capturing missed DNS lookups in browser and pumping you to their own search interface thing?  If so, that's still busted in my opinion.


----------



## drmike (Sep 20, 2014)

Not to deter folks, but Opennic,  I went there and they recommend some servers to you - your local servers:

Your nearest DNS servers are: 107.170.95.180 (NY, US) 75.127.14.107 (NY, US)

 

75.127.14.107 = ChicagoVPS.*  *

Using something like that kind of defeats the whole privacy thing and regard for self preservation.  The 107 IP = DigitalOcean which is a bit better....


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 20, 2014)

drmike said:


> So is OpenDNS still capturing missed DNS lookups in browser and pumping you to their own search interface thing?  If so, that's still busted in my opinion.


No.  NXDOMAIN and SERVFAIL lookups are no longer being redirected.


----------



## dcdan (Sep 21, 2014)

From time to time google resolvers become quite slow... It could be throttling though


----------



## TekStorm - James (Sep 21, 2014)

Google Public DNS


----------



## sv01 (Sep 21, 2014)

I use Unbound with DNSCrypt


```
1 on local server
1 on DO SG
```


----------



## k0nsl (Sep 21, 2014)

Me too. I use Frank Denis fork of the original project.



sv01 said:


> I use Unbound with DNSCrypt
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## ssgsunny (Sep 26, 2014)

8.8.8.8 DNS


----------



## Husky (Sep 29, 2014)

For work kit, Google DNS is what we use usually.

At home however, local resolver on my server with root hints.


----------



## litespeedhost (Oct 4, 2014)

8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4 Mostly.


----------



## bizzard (Oct 5, 2014)

I used to have the nearest OpenNIC IP's set for DNS, but after moving our office, the new connection requires logging into a webpage, that loads only with the default set of DNS they provides.

The OpenNIC IP's are not as easy to remember like the Google or OpenDNS. So, I am not caring much about it these days. Whenever I see issues, I just switch between the DNS.


----------



## sv01 (Oct 5, 2014)

@bizzard why in the first place you need to remember opennic IP ? write them somewhere 

I use my own dns and really easy to remember 127.0.0.1


----------

